# Observation hive as cell starter?



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds good to me, go for it. Ohives are very educational.


----------



## fatshark (Jun 17, 2009)

I doubt it would be strong enough to raise good queen cells, or at least cells yielding good queens ... unless it's so packed with bees it doesn't really allow you to observe anything.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Having an observation hive raise some queens is educational. However it is not the best way to get a well fed queen. That requires a crowded colony and a lot of resources coming in. An observation hive is unlikely to be able to provide that.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

So it's a good way to raise a bad queen


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Good queen, bad queen, I think you just might be surprised and she turns out good. But then, I've been wrong more than once. I say do it. I've raised queens in 4 frame nucs, others have raised them in 2 frame queen castles. You might be surprised what they can do in an Ohive. What's to lose in doing it? I think the entertainment and education value of doing it far out weighs any bad results that _might_ happen.


----------

